# Bajar el Voltaje de 12 a 5 voltios



## kaki (Jun 14, 2007)

Bueno estuve biendo y para bajar el voltaje necesito unas resistencia y un capacitos variable o algo haci.. corijame..

mi pregunta es como ago para saber q resistencias necesito y diseñar el circuito?? 

o si alguien tiene alguno para pasar...

 Saludoss


----------



## mabauti (Jun 14, 2007)

utiliza un LM7805 y ya.  Bajate la hoja de datos para mas referencia


----------



## kaki (Jun 14, 2007)

no puedo usar el LM7805 por q no aguanta el cunsumo... osea yo tengo una consumo de 5V y 1.2A.. se va a quemar...


----------



## mabauti (Jun 14, 2007)

entonces utiliza un LM317 o amplificadoralo con un transistor:

link:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/9476/


----------



## jona (Jun 15, 2007)

hola
lo que podes usar es un 7805 que si soporte esa corriente.
ya que lo vienen en distintaas posibilidades de corriente.
 o tambien usar la posibilidad due se dijo de usar el lm317 y una resistencia fija.
 o poner dos 78xx en paralelo para que se distribuya la corriente.
 o poner un 78xx y un transistor de paso.
pero para mi en lo personal no creo q 200ma de mas afecten el regulador,ya que yo lo he hecho trabajar con 1.4 o 1.5 ampere sobre un disipador no tan grande y se la aguantaba bastante bien.
seria probar...


----------



## exe (Feb 6, 2010)

hola a todos quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar resulta que construí un amplificador con el tda2005 y lo hago andar con una fuente de 12v y 1 amper y con 2 parlante de 8" pero resulta que cuando lo aumento se empieza a escuchar mal pero supongo que es porque la fuente es chica y resulta que me regalaron un trafo de +22v -22 y como unos 8 amper yo quisiera que me digan algún circuito para bajar de 22v o 44v a 15 volts para el amplificador que ya con este trafo va a sonar bien espero sus repuestas


----------



## troyanoivan (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola Kaki usa el 7805 como dicen los colegas pone los que necesites en "paralelo" (((CON DIODO EN LAS SALIDAS))) ej: 1n4007 si no colocas diodos en las salidas (calientan solos).
Lo mismo para Exe los 7812=12v o 7815=15 volts si no soportan el consumo hace lo mismo usalos en paralelo ((( CON DIODO EN LA SALIDA)))) 
un saluido


----------



## cristian_h5 (Mar 23, 2010)

troyanoivan dijo:


> Hola Kaki usa el 7805 como dicen los colegas pone los que necesites en "paralelo" (((CON DIODO EN LAS SALIDAS))) ej: 1n4007 si no colocas diodos en las salidas (calientan solos).
> Lo mismo para Exe los 7812=12v o 7815=15 volts si no soportan el consumo hace lo mismo usalos en paralelo ((( CON DIODO EN LA SALIDA))))
> un saluido




El diodo se conecta a la salida con el catodo hacia los 5V y el anodo a tierra o como?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2010)

Seguramente sea un díodo en serie con la salida de cada regulador, como las resistencias que se le ponen a los transistores en paralelo para nivelarlos.


----------



## cristian_h5 (Mar 25, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente sea un díodo en serie con la salida de cada regulador, como las resistencias que se le ponen a los transistores en paralelo para nivelarlos.



pero si el diodo va en serie estamos provocando una caída de 0,7V con el 1n4007


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2010)

Si, pero lo hacen para que no interactuen entre ellos.

Ponele 7806 y listo


----------

